

US Geological Survey Put 60,000 Maps on Sale for $1/each - moses1400
http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs/zInvReductionSearchStart/(isQuery=yes&layout=7_1_95_58&uiarea=0&carea=%24ROOT)/.do

======
K2h
looks like starts with a $5 handling fee - and standard shipping is 7-21 day
delivery.

Standard shipping cost estimations for $1 sale products:

1-25 maps -> $5.00

26-50 maps -> $7.50

51 + maps -> $10.00

